# Richtige Größe  Ergon SR Men Pro



## Zitzenfichte (12. März 2020)

Hallo,
Ich habe mir den SR Men Pro in der Größe s/m geholt da, der Saddle  Selector auf der HP diese Größe  mir vorgeschlagen hat. Mein  Sitzknochenabstand beträgt 10,5 cm und ich würde diesen auf dem Gravel bike verwenden. Nun mein kleines Problem. Da bei mir in der Nähe kein Händler ist der Ergon bei sich hat, habe ich Online bestellt.  Möchte ungern den Sattel einige Km fahren um dann festzustellen das doch die Größe m/l besser passt und ich den Sattel dann nicht mehr zurück geben kann da er schon gebraucht ist.
Wenn ich nämlich meinen SKA als Schablone auflege wirkt der Sattel vielleicht etwas zu schmal.

Grüße Robert


----------



## Aninaj (12. März 2020)

Ich fahre den SR Pro Women in der empfohlenen Breite und das paßt gut. Mit 10,5 würde ich auch den S/M fahren. 

Deine "Kreuze" sind doch auch auf dem Sattel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiCiLA (13. März 2020)

Ich habe ebenfalls 10,5 cm Abstand und fahre den SR Men in S/M, passt.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (16. März 2020)

Danke für eure Mithilfe, @Aninaj und @TiCiLA ! ? 

Dem ist kaum bis wenig nur noch hinzuzufügen.
Ich würde zusätzlich noch hinzufügen wollen, dass wir im allgemeinen empfehlen, sollte man mit dem eigenen SKA (Sitzknochenabstand) in der "Mitte" oder der "in der Nähe der Mitte" liegen, kann man getrost auch zum jeweils größeren (oder kleineren) greifen.

Wir empfehlen in diesem Fall den größeren als bequeme/komfortablere Alternative und den kleineren als rennorientiertere Alternative mit schnellem On/Off. Hier muss man allerdings checken, @Zitzenfichte , ob die breitere Variante nicht aufgrund der etwas breiteren Sattelnase nicht dazu neigt an den Innenschenkeln zu reiben und Wundstellen zu erzeugen. Das entscheidet die eigene Anatomie.

LG, Niels


----------



## Zitzenfichte (24. März 2020)

Danke für eure Antworten.
Hab jetzt den S/M genommen u bis jetzt 200km runtergeradelt bis jetzt ohne Probleme, passt wie A.. auf Eimer


----------



## Ergon_Bike (25. März 2020)

Immer gerne! ?


----------



## talybont (4. April 2020)

Ich liebe diesen Sattel! Hatte noch nie etwas bequemeres!

ABER, er knarzt nach nun 8 Monaten wie Hölle. Im Sitzen mit viel Druck auf dem Pedal nervt das schon gewaltig!


----------



## alvis (4. April 2020)

talybont schrieb:


> Ich liebe diesen Sattel! Hatte noch nie etwas bequemeres!
> 
> ABER, er knarzt nach nun 8 Monaten wie Hölle. Im Sitzen mit viel Druck auf dem Pedal nervt das schon gewaltig!



Das mit dem Knarzen ist ein Schwachpunkt bei Ergon und Terry,
drück mal da wo das Gestell in den Sattel geht 
ne Ladung Fett rein, dann sollte Ruhe sein..


----------



## Ergon_Bike (6. April 2020)

talybont schrieb:


> Ich liebe diesen Sattel! Hatte noch nie etwas bequemeres!



Danke...das bestärkt uns!

Als "Schwachpunkt" würde ich es nicht bezeichnen.
Es ist ein bauartbedingtes Knacken, welches sich, insofern es auftritt mit Fett oder Montagepaste simpel beseitigen lässt, wie @alvis schon ganz richtig angemerkt hat. ?


----------



## alvis (6. April 2020)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> "Schwachpunkt" würde ich es nicht bezeichnen.
> Es ist ein bauartbedingtes Knacken, welches sich, insofern es auftritt mit Fett oder Montagepaste simpel beseitigen lässt, wie @alvis schon ganz richtig angemerkt hat. ?



Genau, 
ich fahre neben meinen Carbon-Sätteln noch einen Terry Arteria Gt
mein absoluter Liblingssattel, den habe ich bestimmt schon zehn mal erfolgreich empfohlen. 
Den würde ich mir echt mal als 150Gramm Variante wünschen.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (7. April 2020)

Das würde sich aber auch wahrscheinlich deutlich im Preis niederschlagen, @alvis ?☝


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alvis (7. April 2020)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Das würde sich aber auch wahrscheinlich deutlich im Preis niederschlagen, @alvis ?☝



Wir fahren zum Teil Räder für mehrere tausend €
Da sollte man doch bereit sein 
für einen genialen Sattel entsprechend Geld auszugeben.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (7. April 2020)

Das stimmt allerdings, aber das Preis Argument hatte ich eher auf die Zielgruppe für diesen Sattel bezogen. Vielleicht sollten wir darüber nachdenken noch ein Pro Modell herauszubringen...


----------



## alvis (9. April 2020)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Das stimmt allerdings, aber das Preis Argument hatte ich eher auf die Zielgruppe für diesen Sattel bezogen. Vielleicht sollten wir darüber nachdenken noch ein Pro Modell herauszubringen...



Da wäre ich auf jeden Fall ein Abnehmer, 3Stk für mich
Welcher Ergon wäre denn eine sinnvolle Alternative zum 
Arteria....
Die Ergon gibt's ja meist auch als 
PRO Variante.....
Ich bekomme in 14 Tagen ein neues Bike, da wäre ich mal wieder offen für was Neues


----------



## talybont (20. April 2020)

alvis schrieb:


> Das mit dem Knarzen ist ein Schwachpunkt bei Ergon und Terry,
> drück mal da wo das Gestell in den Sattel geht
> ne Ladung Fett rein, dann sollte Ruhe sein..


Probiert, hält aber nur wenige Stunden...dann will nachgefettet werden. Überlege, hier mit Uhuplus Endfest 300 nachzuhelfen (erhitzt bis dünnflüssig und rein damit).


----------



## Ergon_Bike (21. April 2020)

talybont schrieb:


> Probiert, hält aber nur wenige Stunden...dann will nachgefettet werden.



Hmm, komisch. Auch bei "dickerer" Konsistenz? Ich wähle meist Montagepaste von Dynamic oder Scott/Syncros



talybont schrieb:


> Überlege, hier mit Uhuplus Endfest 300 nachzuhelfen (erhitzt bis dünnflüssig und rein damit).



2K oder 3K ist auch eine mögliche Variante.


----------



## Shouhu (27. April 2020)

Hallo Community, hallo @Ergon_Bike ,
ich klemme mich hier mal drunter.
Ich bin ebenso auf der Suche nach einem passenden Sattel für mein Gravel und Renner. 
Zu Mir: Ich bin 1,96m, 103kg Körpergewicht und habe bei beiden Bikes eine Sattelüberhöhung von 9-12cm.

Mein Sitzknochenabstand beträgt 13,4cm. Der Konfigurator empfiehlt den SR Comp/ Pro Men in M/L.
1) Hier im Forum habe ich von sportlichen Sitzpositionen gelesen, denen S/M empfohlen wurde. Ist dies bei meinem großen Abstand auch ratsam oder eher nicht.
2) Gibt es eine Max. Belastung der Sättel? Geläufig sind ja leider zu hauf 90kg, selten mal 100kg, da bin ich leider immer noch drüber.
3) Was ist der genaue Unterschied zwischen dem SR Comp und SR Pro?


Danke für die Hilfe!

vg
Hannes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (28. April 2020)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Hmm, komisch. Auch bei "dickerer" Konsistenz? Ich wähle meist Montagepaste von Dynamic oder Scott/Syncros


Habe es mit der roten Dynamic Paste und Galli Fett probiert, tut beides nicht.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (29. April 2020)

talybont schrieb:


> Habe es mit der roten Dynamic Paste und Galli Fett probiert, tut beides nicht.



Hmm, komisch. Was bedeutet denn "tut beides nicht" genauer?
Kannst Du das etwas detaillierter beschreiben vielleicht.Soll heißen "Knackt nach wie vor" oder was genau?




Shouhu schrieb:


> Hallo Community, hallo @Ergon_Bike ,
> Mein Sitzknochenabstand beträgt 13,4cm. Der Konfigurator empfiehlt den SR Comp/ Pro Men in M/L.



Korrekt



Shouhu schrieb:


> 1) Hier im Forum habe ich von sportlichen Sitzpositionen gelesen, denen S/M empfohlen wurde. Ist dies bei meinem großen Abstand auch ratsam oder eher nicht.



Eigentlich alles hier bereits mehrfach im Forum geschrieben worden und mit wenigen Suchmitteln schnell zu finden. ?

Denn wie ich auch an anderer Stelle geschrieben habe, raten wir – insofern man *±1cm vom Größentrenner entfernt* ist (Der Trenner liegt hier bei 12cm.) – *sportlich ambitionierten Ridern zur schmalen Version* zu greifen ua. für ein schnelleres On/Off sowie eher *komfort-orientierten Fahrern zur breiteren Version* zu greifen.



Shouhu schrieb:


> 2) Gibt es eine Max. Belastung der Sättel? Geläufig sind ja leider zu hauf 90kg, selten mal 100kg, da bin ich leider immer noch drüber.



Das Systemgewicht geben wir mit 220lbs bzw 100kg an.




Shouhu schrieb:


> 3) Was ist der genaue Unterschied zwischen dem SR Comp und SR Pro?



Auch dies wurde schon mehrfach und ausführlich hier im Ergon Herstellerforum beschrieben. ?
Daher bediene ich mich mal der folgenden Screenshots. Einfach vergleichen.

*SR Comp Men*:




*SR Pro Men*:


----------



## talybont (31. August 2020)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Hmm, komisch. Was bedeutet denn "tut beides nicht" genauer?
> Kannst Du das etwas detaillierter beschreiben vielleicht.Soll heißen "Knackt nach wie vor" oder was genau?


Jetzt ist Ruhe, nachdem ich auf einen 12 Jahre alten Phemom SL Gel (vom Wettbewerber) gewechselt bin. Hatte noch nie so einen bequemen Sattel wie den Ergon, aber das Geknarze halte ich nicht mehr aus! Geht in die Tonne! Fett, Öl, verschiedene Viskositäten - alles nix gebracht. Das kenne ich von den Produkten aus Morgan Hill nicht, weswegen die jetzt wieder eine Chance bekommen.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (1. September 2020)

talybont schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Ruhe, nachdem ich auf einen 12 Jahre alten Phemom SL Gel (vom Wettbewerber) gewechselt bin. Hatte noch nie so einen bequemen Sattel wie den Ergon, aber das Geknarze halte ich nicht mehr aus! Geht in die Tonne! Fett, Öl, verschiedene Viskositäten - alles nix gebracht. Das kenne ich von den Produkten aus Morgan Hill nicht, weswegen die jetzt wieder eine Chance bekommen.



Schade, dass es so gelaufen ist, auch weil Du auf meine Frage/n nicht mehr reagiert hast.

Im allgemeinen knarzt unsere neue Sattelgeneration nicht. Bei den Sätteln der alten Generation konnte es mitunter dazu kommen. Im Allgemeinen hilft hier die Methode zu schmieren, wenn sich trockene Verunreinigungen zwischen Strebe und deren Aufnahmen mit Knarzen bemerkbar machen.


----------



## talybont (4. September 2020)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Schade, dass es so gelaufen ist, auch weil Du auf meine Frage/n nicht mehr reagiert hast.


Knacken heisst, dass der Sattel bei jeder Bewegung Geräusche von sich gibt, egal ob beim Pedalieren oder beim Sitzen. Nur bei kompletter Entlastung ist Ruhe. Das tritt bei drei Sattelstützen auf.
Geschmiert habe ich die Verbindungspunkte Sattelgestell/Auflagerpunkte mit allen mir zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln (Fett, Monatgepaste, Öl, etc.) - es hilft nicht, die Geräusche bleiben.



Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Im allgemeinen knarzt unsere neue Sattelgeneration nicht. Bei den Sätteln der alten Generation konnte es mitunter dazu kommen. Im Allgemeinen hilft hier die Methode zu schmieren, wenn sich trockene Verunreinigungen zwischen Strebe und deren Aufnahmen mit Knarzen bemerkbar machen.


Meiner tuts leider.....


----------



## Ergon_Bike (8. September 2020)

Bitte entschuldige, dass ich mich jetzt erst melde. 
Dann würde ich versuchen beim Händler zu reklamieren und austauschen zu lassen. 
Denn das soll eigentlich so nicht sein.

Ich habe eben nochmal mit unserem Service gesprochen und kann Dir empfehlen, den Sattel über Deinen Händler umzutauschen. Dazu muss der Sattel aber noch in der Gewährleistung sein, was er ja wahrscheinlich ist. Sollte der das Ablehnen, wende Dich bitte gerne nochmals an mich bzw. teile ihm mit, dass wir im oben kommunizierten Fall ausnahmsweise diesen Weg gehen und den Kulanztausch genehmigen.

LG, Niels


----------



## talybont (9. September 2020)

Hallo Niels,

das werde ich mal versuchen - Danke für den Hinweis!

MfG,
Armin


----------



## talybont (14. Oktober 2020)

so, der neue Sattel ist da - Danke an B.O.C.!
Danke Niels!


----------



## Ergon_Bike (14. Oktober 2020)

Immer gerne! 😘

Fühlt sich sehr gut an, wenn User unsere Hilfe zu schätzen wissen und darüberhinaus diese Wertschätzung auch noch zeigen. Ist nicht alltäglich heutzutage.

LG, Niels


----------



## talybont (15. Oktober 2020)

Und die User sollten sich auch vor Augen halten, welche Tragweite (in alle Richtungen) so ein Forum haben kann.
Ich habe einfach die Rechnung und die letzten beiden Posts von hier kopiert/ausgedruckt und mit dem Sattel zu B.O.C. geschickt. Bis auf DHL ging alles richtig zügig.
Und das zeigt, dass sowohl der Hersteller den Kunden wie auch der Händler den Kunden ernst nimmt. Und das honoriere ich!
Generell finde ich, dass sich ein Hersteller bzw. Händler erst dann als wirklich gut herausstellt, wenn es um Service und Reklamationsabwicklungen geht! Und da sind Ergon und B.O.C. weit vorne mit dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ergon_Bike (15. Oktober 2020)

talybont schrieb:


> Generell finde ich, dass sich ein Hersteller bzw. Händler erst dann als wirklich gut herausstellt, wenn es um Service und Reklamationsabwicklungen geht! Und da sind Ergon und B.O.C. weit vorne mit dabei!



Genauso sehe ich es auch! Support (übersetzt Unterstützung) beginnt nicht mit dem Verkauf des Produktes und hört auch nicht damit auf! Ganz im Gegenteil! 
Support sollte völlig losgelöst vom Marketing- oder Verkaufsgedanken re/agieren! Das macht für mich ambitionierten Support aus. 
Es geht dabei nicht darum Produkte zu verschenken oder sich in einer Tour zu feiern, sondern viel mehr um vollumfängliche Betreuung des Kunden...*und* aller Interessenten, egal ob ein Kaufinteresse besteht oder nicht. 
Erst das macht einen guten Support aus.

Und ich muss an dieser Stelle gestehen. Erfolg, Zuspruch & Feedback geben uns in diesem Punkt Recht! 💯


----------

